# Buntes Logo vektorisieren



## BmJn (14. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin langsam am verzweifeln. Ich möchte gern Naturfarbene Baumwolltaschen mit einem bunten Logo bedrucken lassen und keiner, auch bei dem ausgewählten Anbieter, kriegt eine vernünftige Vektorgrafik hin. 

Kann mir jemand von euch helfen? 
Vielen vielen Dank im voraus. 

Justyna


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
kannst Du uns mal das Bild zeigen?
Mit welchem Programm möchtest Du den das Bild vektorisieren?

Ansonsten falls Du das umgesetzt bekommen haben willst, möchte ich Dich auf unser Jobbörse verweisen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tutsunori (11. Dezember 2020)

Ein Bild wäre, wie Jan schreibt sehr hilfreich, es gibt neben dem von Hand vektorisieren, auch mittlerweile einige gute automatisierte Tools.


----------

